# If you get banned...



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

...may I suggest that you refrain from writing angry emails via the 'contact' form.

I repeatedly receive emails from angry banned members who think it helpful to write rediculously immature threats and insults about the forum and the moderators. The Mods don't even see those emails; only I do. I occasionally share them with the team if they're particularly funny or relevant to them. What usually happens is that I read them and delete them.

I recently had an angry email making some of the most immature threats and insults that I've heard in some time. This was then followed by another lengthy 5 paragraph email stating why they don't care they were banned. This anger and lengthy email serves only two purposes:


showing that you do care...perhaps a little too much! Move on!

we were right to ban you becuase you're clearly a d!ck


I would like to stress that the emails go to me and only me so there is not point in having a massive rant at the Moderators! They won't hear it! Also, I am not aware of every single ban or the circumstances that surrounds them so I usually haven't got a clue what you're ranting about anyway!

So, if anyone here gets banned and thinks it a good idea to have a rant at me, maybe think a little bit before you do so. Especially if the ban is only temporary, because you might find that it becomes permanent!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats a fair enough point Katy, also quite funny to see as we're mainly British on here, we get banned and our first typically British response is?..........

Write a strongly worded letter/email

Funny


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Could we have an "Angry banned/suspended member" emails section? Obviously you would grant them anonymity, maybe once a user sees his email in the cold light of day and sees comments about his/her emails they may think to themselves "Wow, what was i thinking when i wrote that, i didn't realise i was that much of an angry person"

These people then might go and seek anger management and go on to lead happy productive lives, helping others, giving to charities, rescuing small furry animals and it will be all thanks to uk-muscle providing a much needed public service to help society become a much peaceful, calmer and harmonious place.

I think this is a great idea, poll?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

These emails should definitely be shared with the forum members for amusement purposes


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup post it up, perhaps it'll make them think twice about their behaviour.

Not been selling dianabol again have we


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was half debating writing anything because I usually simply ignore the emails rather than enter into any dialogue but I thought that perhaps, this might prevent a few future emails. It really does just make the author sound like a complete tool and serves no purpose other than to waste my time. And in the majority of these situations, I didn't even have anything to do with it so don't really deseve their abuse! 

I'm also in a grump from throbbing tooth pain so my tolerance is low! :lol:

I'm perfectly open to polite complaints or requests for bans to be reviewed, that's fine; the contact form is there for a reason. But I am not receptive to emails of abuse and ranting


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Post it post it post it!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

After reading that old thread by Lorian including some of the emails... i recommend you change this thread to thanking them for the entertainment 

But on a serious note, I can imagine it gets very annoying and possibly quite upsetting if they use some things discussed on the forum as ways to abuse. In honesty, I find it hard to understand how some grown men can be so pathetic :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

its amazing those who think the forum is sh*t etc yet make new log ins after being banned to be banned again, and again, and again and again.........

It also tickles me the people who think they have a god given right to be on here as its a "public" forum, erm no its not its privately owned :lol:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

If you get perma banned, then do you actually ban the IP so they cant make new profiles


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Katy

If you've got bad toothache get some Diclofenac, it's like Ibuprofen but a 'stage' up from there.

I had an abcess about a year ago & took 2 x 10mgs & it sorted it out quickly.

It's available OTC from pharmacies.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> I was half debating writing anything because I usually simply ignore the emails rather than enter into any dialogue but I thought that perhaps, this might prevent a few future emails. It really does just make the author sound like a complete tool and serves no purpose other than to waste my time. And in the majority of these situations, I didn't even have anything to do with it so don't really deseve their abuse!
> 
> I'm also in a grump from throbbing tooth pain so my tolerance is low! :lol:
> 
> I'm perfectly open to polite complaints or requests for bans to be reviewed, that's fine; the contact form is there for a reason. But I am not receptive to emails of abuse and ranting


I've recently dealt with severe toothache, the nerve was so swollen when they opened the tooth for a root canal it squirted blood out! If you don't mind being a bit drowsy, Tramadol is a god send, only thing that touched my pain but completely got rid of it while it lasted.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> If you get perma banned, then do you actually ban the IP so they cant make new profiles


Most are dynamic, and if you ban a range you risk banning someone innocent.

Not to mention the countless proxies that are available anyway.

As for a dentist I use Adam Randall at gentle dental Newquay. They're private but don't cost much more and he's very patient with nervous people.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @Katy
> 
> If you've got bad toothache get some Diclofenac, it's like Ibuprofen but a 'stage' up from there.
> 
> ...


Is it ?

I thought they'd just stop producing declofenac and that's why my doc had stopped prescribing it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/EndecaSearchListerView?storeId=10052&langId=-1&catalogId=10551&stReq=1&searchTerm=diclofenac&newDepSearch=&x=0&y=0#container


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Most are dynamic, and if you ban a range you risk banning someone innocent.
> 
> Not to mention the countless proxies that are available anyway.
> 
> As for a dentist I use Adam Randall at gentle dental Newquay. They're private but don't cost much more and he's very patient with nervous people.


Thought of proxies had crossed my mind. So people can just come back to troll then essentially


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The 'regular' Diclofenac are 50mg, and doctors tend to prescribe Naproxen instead these days because of the sides associated with long term Diclofenac usage.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well mods if i ever get a ban youll get nothing but real love and hugs from bigtrev as uk-m has taken over my life and i thought i had bad pip until i realized its bum cramp sitting at my laptop all week.

Love hugs and kisses Bigtrev:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Thought of proxies had crossed my mind. So people can just come back to troll then essentially


Pretty much, many here are known for having multiple accounts.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tooth advice guys  It's because I had a very deep filling yesterday. She'd put one in 2 weeks ago and it was really painful afterwards so yesterday she drilled it out, and lay down a sedative under the new filling. The whole process was incredibly painful and then this morning it was unbearable. Painkillers have sorted me out though  All is good..it's just my nerves and soft tissue responding to the trauma 

As for the abusive posts. They don't upset me tbh...I'm not sensitive to the thoughts of some random immature idiot. The process usually involves me reading it, rolling my eyes, looking over to Lorian to comment that we've had yet another idiotic post and then delete it. But, sometimes, when I'm having a sh!tty day or done nothing but my best to answer any queiries someone has...it can p!ss me off to just get abuse. I even get abuse when someone is asking me for a favour; I get posts from people demanding that I 'fix it now' and have even been called a 'fvcking slvt' etc ... what makes my mind boggle is how these people think that hurling abuse at me is going to encourage me to want to help them! 

Oh well...time for a cup of tea before more gardening


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Must.. resist.. urge... to make.. deep.. filling joke :lol:

Just kidding, but the people who get bans and actually threaten people, are they longer standing members or new ones?

Could understand it from a new guy, but am I the only one who see's this place as a kind of 'community'? I know were all faceless internet people in reality, but ive helped out loads of people, sending them free stuff etc when they've been having hard times etc, can't believe some people would actually threaten a mod/admin if they've been a member for a while!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks for the tooth advice guys  It's because I had a very deep filling yesterday.


What time was this, 2.30? get it? TOOTH HURTY?

No? Okay i won't give up the day job. :blush:

So.... Where are we with the idea of publishing these emails? Are we going with public pressure, a poll, some kind of coin toss?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Must.. resist.. urge... to make.. deep.. filling joke :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, but the people who get bans and actually threaten people, are they longer standing members or new ones?
> 
> Could understand it from a new guy, but am I the only one who see's this place as a kind of 'community'? I know were all faceless internet people in reality, but ive helped out loads of people, sending them free stuff etc when they've been having hard times etc, can't believe some people would actually threaten a mod/admin if they've been a member for a while!


I did think that 'deep filling' might spark some naughty thoughts :lol:

Iv had quite a few long standing and/or popular members be pretty vile and rude to me actually. Both by PM on here and the contact form. It doesn't surprise me any more but can be disappointing.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Katy said:


> I did think that 'deep filling' might spark some naughty thoughts :lol:
> 
> Iv had quite a few long standing and/or popular members be pretty vile and rude to me actually. Both by PM on here and the contact form. It doesn't surprise me any more but can be disappointing.


Just goes to show you don't really know people, especially on the internet!

Can you still PM when banned? Or was this before?


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

well said Katy

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Just goes to show you don't really know people, especially on the internet!
> 
> Can you still PM when banned? Or was this before?


 I banned one who contacted Katy to say " its not in the rules to be civil to other members and l should have had a final warning before being banned " despite being banned a few times previously for being a total tw*t...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sending Katy naughty pics has saved me multiple times.

Sorry Katy for revealing our 'secret'.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I banned one who contacted Katy to say " its not in the rules to be civil to other members and l should have had a final warning before being banned " despite being banned a few times previously for being a total tw*t...


It amazes me that in our 'developed' state as human beings, the most intelligent creatures on the planet, people need there to be a rule to be civil to each other!?

Surely its common fvcking sense, and respect?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> It amazes me that in our 'developed' state as human beings, the most intelligent creatures on the planet, people need there to be a rule to be civil to each other!?
> 
> Surely its common fvcking sense, and respect?


You would think so mate but clearly not...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just goes to show you don't really know people, especially on the internet!
> 
> Can you still PM when banned? Or was this before?


Oh just a member deciding to be rude. I guess some people get easily aggrevated and put all that anger in emails to me as a means to vent. I'd hate to have such little control over my emotions and to be so reactive!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Sending Katy naughty pics has saved me multiple times.
> 
> Sorry Katy for revealing our 'secret'.


:lol:Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah

Katy , you are a bad bad girl :tongue:

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease dont ban me


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think of UKM as a community as @onthebuild says. I've had great help & advice on here, also from some good blokes via pm.

It's mostly anonymous on here, so what's the point in being rude to someone you don't know?


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

everyone loves a good moan!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone else now had the thought of sending katy saucy emails knowing its her that gets them..............................or is it just me hmmmm :confused1: :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Has anyone else now had the thought of sending katy saucy emails knowing its her that gets them..............................or is it just me hmmmm :confused1: :thumb:


And risk getting a ban? I doubt it!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> And risk getting a ban? I doubt it!


But what if they were reeeeally good?

They wouldnt be, but what if....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I think of UKM as a community as @onthebuild says. I've had great help & advice on here, also from some good blokes via pm.
> 
> It's mostly anonymous on here, so what's the point in being rude to someone you don't know?


Unless that's their thinking? Wouldn't do it real life as they'd get beat up :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Thats a fair enough point Katy, also quite funny to see as we're mainly British on here, we get banned and our first typically British response is?..........
> 
> Write a strongly worded letter/email
> 
> Funny


Wonder if he wrote a strongly worded letter/email :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I noticed that there is a new member on here who calls himself Kung Fu......is this the same bloke wot frettened our Katy?

:lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I noticed that there is a new member on here who calls himself Kung Fu......is this the same bloke wot frettened our Katy?
> 
> :lol:


'Wot frettened' :lol:

I doubt it. That person was from some time ago.

I did recently get an entertaining email....someone who was banned pleaded to come back (in a very aggressive manner) and when this was ignored, he threatened to bring the site down and concluded 'let the games begin'...and all went quiet.

A month later a received a meek little email simply saying 'can I come back now?' :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> 'Wot frettened' :lol:
> 
> I doubt it. That person was from some time ago.
> 
> ...


Post said emails for some entertainment


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Post said emails for some entertainment


Tbh, I don't feel comfortable doing that. Besides, they're all deleted now.

What I find quite sad is that some of these members, who I might have quite liked and were liked on the forum, suddenly reveal themselves to be aggressive and immature. It's amazing how the mask slips!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife is American and we make a joke out of me being British - stiff upper lip, love to queue for things, love to moan etc. - so when I'm moaning about something she tells me to cheer up and be happy. I tell her, I am happy! I'm MOANING! 

Some people really are 20+ going on 12. Anonymity really does grant people superpowers and turns them into Kung Fu, round house kicking, karate legends. :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

@Katy

Not playing devils advocate here but what if I member feels they were unfairly banned and have genuine cause for complaint?

You may recall I made a tongue in cheek insult to a mod a while back and got a lifetime ban! First offence as well. I did apologise and here I am. No need for rudeness but in all honesty I was pretty ****ed off when it happened but wouldnt complain/insult you are Lorian cos he seems nice enough and you are a buddy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> @Katy
> 
> Not playing devils advocate here but what if I member feels they were unfairly banned and have genuine cause for complaint?
> 
> You may recall I made a tongue in cheek insult to a mod a while back and got a lifetime ban! First offence as well. I did apologise and here I am. No need for rudeness but in all honesty I was pretty ****ed off when it happened but wouldnt complain/insult you are Lorian cos he seems nice enough and you are a buddy.


As a rule of thumb we don't back track on bans; they're handed out for a reason. However, we are all human and sometimes, upon reflection we might decide as a team that a less harsh punishment will be sufficient. And sometimes, that in itself is a mistake when we soon discover that actually, a perm ban was definately necessary, and sometimes, we discover that it was right to bring them back.

One issue we have is that our moderators dedicate a hell of a lot of their valuable time moderating this forum; answering the same repetetive questions, deleting/moving posts, offering their valuable knowledge, trying to manage some pretty immature, aggressive or insulting posts. Which can often be a thankless job. It is therefore no surprise that they resent being rewarded with insults, and often accusations.

We do continue to work towards consistent moderating with, for example, the infraction system, in order to avoid the need to question bans. However, the action deemed necessary for each offence isn't black and white...there are lots of variants e.g. previous member behaviours, the context of the offence, PM's sent, warnings given etc. We can't determine the appropriate action for each and every offence because there are too many varients.

However, if a member does feel that their ban is unjust then the appropriate action to take is to politely raise it through the 'contact' form. I won't even consider reviewing it with the team if I'm addressed in an aggressive manner.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks @Katy

Please take this as constructive criticism as thats how its supposed to be but I feel UKM is very inconsistant about bans. Some people get away with murder before bans whereas others get clamped down on like a ton of bricks for a first offence. No warnings or anything.

Muscletalk has a system in place relating to banning which seems to work well. Its not completely rigid depending on the crime but you would never get a permanent ban for a first offence for insulting someone without any real malice! They tend to work on a 3 strikes and you are out system unless the crime is something really bad which warrants an instant complete ban.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> These emails should definitely be shared with the forum members for amusement purposes


Completely agree.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks @Katy
> 
> Please take this as constructive criticism as thats how its supposed to be but I feel UKM is very inconsistant about bans. Some people get away with murder before bans whereas others get clamped down on like a ton of bricks for a first offence. No warnings or anything.
> 
> Muscletalk has a system in place relating to banning which seems to work well. Its not completely rigid depending on the crime but you would never get a permanent ban for a first offence for insulting someone without any real malice! They tend to work on a 3 strikes and you are out system unless the crime is something really bad which warrants an instant complete ban.


We do aspire for consistency and have taken your feeback on borad


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to be on a car forum and you had a little bar under your name like the rep system showing warnings and once you hit a level you would get a ban.

Not perfect but it did work.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I used to be on a car forum and you had a little bar under your name like the rep system showing warnings and once you hit a level you would get a ban.
> 
> Not perfect but it did work.


What I want to know is, how come, no matter your 'rep level' the green bar is pretty much always the same length?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks @Katy
> 
> Please take this as constructive criticism as thats how its supposed to be but I feel UKM is very inconsistant about bans. Some people get away with murder before bans whereas others get clamped down on like a ton of bricks for a first offence. No warnings or anything.
> 
> Muscletalk has a system in place relating to banning which seems to work well. Its not completely rigid depending on the crime but you would never get a permanent ban for a first offence for insulting someone without any real malice! They tend to work on a 3 strikes and you are out system unless the crime is something really bad which warrants an instant complete ban.


but MT is shit :laugh:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> What I want to know is, how come, no matter your 'rep level' the green bar is pretty much always the same length?


It happened when the site was upgraded. I think the rep system is being scrapped soon anyway...


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Aren't you aware that the only websites available on the internet are uk-muscle.co.uk and pornhub.com?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> We do aspire for consistency and have taken your feeback on borad


Sorry, I realise that my response sounded dismissive. That wasn't intentional. I genuinely have heard what you're saying Beastie.



Smitch said:


> I used to be on a car forum and you had a little bar under your name like the rep system showing warnings and once you hit a level you would get a ban.
> 
> Not perfect but it did work.


We have an infraction system where different offences receive different points (depending on the severity). If someone keeps re-offending these points accumulate until they reach the level for a ban and they are automatically banned.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

how much can you know about yourself if you never been banned?


----------

